# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Käytetyt materiaalit kaupunkibusseissa

## Ajomestari

Mielipiteitä kaupunkilinja-autoissa käytetyistä materiaaleista (teräs, lasikuitu, alumiini yms.)? Mitä materiaalia tulisi käyttää enemmän?
Lasikuituiset puskurit, joita käytetään mm. Ikaruksissa, ovat todella arkoja kolhuille. Jopa lumivalliin ajo aiheuttaa etupuskurin palan irtoamisen.
Onko alumiininen kori parempi kuin rosterikori eli ruostumattomasta teräksestä tehty?
Vettä lasien välissä (Ikarus) kun muissa malleissa sitä ei esiinny?
Maitolasit Säfflessä (Veolia)?
Kattokanavan muoviset, irtoilevat ja nitisevät paneelit Ikaruksissa?
Olisikohan solumuovipehmusteiset istuimet paremmat kuin vaahtomuovipehmusteiset. Solumuoviset eivät keräisi pölyä sekä olisivat talvella lämpimämpiä istua. Solumuovia käytetään mm. retkipatjoissa.
Bussin lattiassa käytetään vaneria, joka lahoaa ajan myotä. Olisikos alumiini parempi vaihtoehto, joka ei mätäne ja on keveämpää kuin vaneri?
Autoissa on eroa lattiamatoissa. Vanhemmissa Ikaruksissa matto on huokoisen oloista, kun MB 0405N:issä HelBillä lattia on liukkaan oloinen. Voisikos käyttää muuta materiaalia, esim. vaikka kumia?

----------


## tkunnas

Ulkopuolella pitäisi ainakin luopua Scalan tyyppisistä muovikeuloista, jotka menevät rikki jo melkein katseen voimasta. Aika ruman näköisiä ovat Scalojen etukulmat, kun ne särkyvät ja sitten rikkoutuneet kohdat paikataan kolmikulmaisilla muovipaikoilla, jotka kohta ovat nekin rikki. Paksusta alumiinilevystä pitäisi puskurit valmistaa, ainakin etupäässä.

Helmapellit kannattaisi myös suunnitella nopeasti ja helposti vaihdettaviksi, mieluiten niin, että helmat rakentuisivat vakiokokoisista palasista, jotka voidaan maalata valmiiksi ja kun vahinko käy, saadaan uusi osa paikalleen nopeasti ja ympäröiviä peltejä vahingoittamatta. Tässä suhteessa ehkä huonoin esimerkki on Volvon 8700, jossa menee puoli kylkeä uusiksi pienenkin vaurion paikkauksessa. Ellei sitten tehdä ylimääräisiä saumoja rakenteisiin, kuten ainakin Koskilinjoilla on muutamaan autoon tehty. Rumia ovat nämä korjaukset, vaikkakaan eivät ajamista hidasta.

Lattiaan ei alumiini taida sopia - ymmärtääkseni vanerin etuna tuossa on äänen- ja lämmöneristysominaisuudet. Ehkä jokin komposiittimateriaali voisi korvata vanerin.

Sisällä pitäisin hyvänä, jos esim. kattokanavien muovilipareiden sijaan palattaisiin vanhaan hyvään metallirakenteeseen - kanavat voisi muotoilla pellistä tai tehdä koko yläpaarteen alumiiniprofiilista, jossa olisi kanavat valmiina. Metallinhan voi maalata tai päällystää sopivalla kankaalla, jos maalipinta ei tilaajaa miellytä.

Ehkä joskus ruvetaan bussienkin valmistuksessa huomioimaan materiaalien kierrätettävyys. Se varmaan sanelee aika pitkälle sen, mitä materiaaleja tullaan käyttämään.

----------

